# Cannabis edibles



## DougP

I know France has strict laws against weed, but am uncertain as to the legality of edibles. Has anyone tried ordering online to have edibles shipped to France? Is the order likely to be stopped at customs? And what about the legality? Thanks.


----------



## Clic Clac

You're best going to the Gare du Nord and heading for Germany.
It's due to be legalised there soon for recreational use.


----------



## Peasant

DougP said:


> I know France has strict laws against weed, but am uncertain as to the legality of edibles.


They are illegal.


----------



## Poloss

Ask in your local CBD shop


----------



## Poloss

The French govt has been obliged to partially conform to EU ruling authorising free circulation of CBD products (except flower heads) containing less than 0.3% THC.
The ban on CBD flowers is being examined by the Conseil d'État this afternoon.
Whatever is decided, THC derivtifs will remain illegal in France


----------



## ARPC

Zamnesia, the popular Netherlands-based online recreational drugs store, willingly ships its products to france, and the onus is on you to deal with any consequences. I’ve never heard of people having trouble receiving orders from them and similar nl sites, in terms of customs interventions, but your level of comfort with ordering something illegal to your own name and address, especially as an immigrant, is something you must determine on your own.


----------



## Gypsycob

Yep, its not legal, so its unlikely that folks will share their experience of ordering them . I've heard that you can order a range of related products from on-line shops ( including Royal Queen Seeds) that come in stealth packaging. I also hear that most folks know someone that grows their own, so maybe you can bake your own . Good luck x


----------



## FrankUnderwoodd

Even though weed is considered the most popular drug in France, it is illegal.


----------



## Befuddled

Far out, man!


----------



## Peasant

FrankUnderwoodd said:


> Even though weed is considered the most popular drug in France, it is illegal.


Alcohol, caffeine, and nicotine each have it beat by a mile.


----------



## Gypsycob

Peasant said:


> Alcohol, caffeine, and nicotine each have it beat by a mile.


Yep; the same number of people have died from a cannabis overdose as have died by being trampled to death by unicorns, the same cannot be said for them! 😁


----------



## BackinFrance

The decision was made yesterday by the Conseil d'état to authorise the sale of cannabis leaves and flowers in France on the basis that they are not dangerous. I suppose the government will now consider how best to implement this.


----------



## Befuddled

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## ARPC

Just CBD flowers etc, and it’s been legal to have and grow for a long time. Still interdict for THC, and not relevant to how this poor man is gonna get his gummies in the Loire valley!


----------



## bhamham

I'm curious if France like Texas (where THC above 3% is illegal) sell an agricultural grade of THC/cannabis. I've seen plenty of marijuana growing in fields for hemp cultivation (I'm assuming) in the Dordogne near Sarlat. Back in Austin the smoke shops legally sell this variety called Delta-9 and it gets you high.









What Is Delta-9? Safety, THC Effects, Legality


The most abundant form of THC is delta-9. When people refer to the effects of THC or cannabis, they’re usually talking about delta-9.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Bevdeforges

There is a rather active market in hemp (i.e. the non-intoxicating kind) here in France. You can get hemp "straw" in most garden stores, which is used for mulch and big bales of the stuff to use as litter and/or bedding for animals (horses, poultry, etc.). There are also plenty of other industrial uses of hemp - including for rope, clothing/fabric, etc.


----------

